# Surfside - Saturday morning wade



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

I've read nothing but bad predictions for surf fishing this weekend. Reports say a SW wind around 8-10kts in the morning and the surfcam doesn't look that bad... It's not perfect but it definitely seems fishable. I don't expect it to be like July 4th weekend but I doubt I'll get skunked either. 

am I wrong? 

working a 7-5 (who actually works 9-5??) so weekends are all I've got.


If you don't go you won't know. :walkingsm


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*East of SLP Wed PM*

I was down just east of San Luis Pass on Wednesday afternoon.
The surf was moderatly rough and dirty, BUT almost no weed....
I fished for about 3-4 hours and got 3 pieces of weed on my line...
I caught nothing except for Mullet in the cast net....
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

A wade this saturday won't be a great idea (waves are going to beat you up and water will be brown). I would bring a surf rod and cast out some mullet for reds and sharks if you are wanting to fish the surf. We will be kayaking lines for sharks somewhere.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

A friend and I hit the Surfside jetty around 9 after an unproductive wade in drum bay. Just a few blowups and a piggy perch on a tail. With the SW winds, the gulf side was completely flat but dirty. Tons of bait in the water and slicks popping up but didn't land any trout on finger mullet, piggy perch, or tails. Didn't see anyone with shrimp catch anything either so I don't know what was producing the slicks.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

TAMUscott said:


> A friend and I hit the Surfside jetty around 9 after an unproductive wade in drum bay. Just a few blowups and a piggy perch on a tail. With the SW winds, the gulf side was completely flat but dirty. Tons of bait in the water and slicks popping up but didn't land any trout on finger mullet, piggy perch, or tails. Didn't see anyone with shrimp catch anything either so I don't know what was producing the slicks.


The slicks could have been caused by Frito's... seriously. Apparently certain anglers empty bags of them in the water to divert other fisherman into fishing a "slick".

lol


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Frito's, That a plain Sorry Individual do something that to another individual to keep them from catching fish that made the slick.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think it was someone tossing frito's. Judging the wind and current, some of them started in places noone could have possibly thrown a frito that far and they were up and down the jetty and 100 yards off at times. But that would be a dirty trick.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Gaftops put off slicks as well. As far as fritos go I have heard many guides brag about doing this to through off the pot lickers.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I see slicks everyday ftom my ipad. Been working last 21 days. Dreaming of seeing a real or even a frito slick in person


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

troutless said:


> Frito's, That a plain Sorry Individual do something that to another individual to keep them from catching fish that made the slick.


I agree 100%. I didnt even know about this until a thread about potlickers on the fourth of July and a lot of people were giving advice on how to throw them off.

Probably was a bunch of dink gafftop though...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*ha ha*

:biggrin:Green Horns fishing Frito slicks. lol It gets the birds working too.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I wason the jetty last wednesday and it was probably small bluefish causing the slicks. Caught several of them on live shrimp and Gulp. Also a couple dink trout.


----------

